# Island Sandgerdi



## Lockenfrosch (24. Mai 2015)

Ich fliege Mitte Juni nach Island, genauer nach Sandgerdi. War schon mal jemand da zum Angeln? Oder überhaupt auf Island? Gibts Tips oder Anregungen? Danke


----------



## Lockenfrosch (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Island Sandgerdi*

die Antworten sind ja sehr übersichtlich


----------



## Sammael (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Island Sandgerdi*

Hey Lockenfrosch, ich fahre dieses Jahr Mitte Juni nach Island und will mein Glück eventuell auch mal versuchen, wie waren deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## isfischer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Island Sandgerdi*

ich wohne im nachbarort, aber was machst du in sandgerði zum angeln? 
da fängste nix weil zu flach da gibts nur eine tiefe stelle und die findest du ohne guide nicht, musst nach garður ans pier oder keflavik in die bucht, da sind gute fische vor ort die du easy von land aus erreichst...
in der regel fängste hier
dorsch, schellfisch, makrele, platten aller art, köhler, r-barsch, hailibut, steinbeisser, seeskorpione, seeteufel und, und, und... insgesamt um die 16 fischarten, der fall gesetzt du weist wo sie zuhause sind #6

@sammael
auf deine fragen, schlafsack bis minus 10 dürfte genügen nur denk dran wenn du dein eigenes benutztes angelzeug anschleppst denk dran das angelzeug muss nachweislich desinfiziert sein, sonst gibts knatsch mit dem zoll 
http://www.mast.is/english/frontpage/import-export/import/fishingequipment/
zum tackle
die gehen auf alles was blinkt, beim grundfischen ist natürlich auch gut action angesagt, selten liegt der köder länder als einem minute im wasser bis sich der erste interessent bemerkbar macht


----------

